# TJack



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What to do. I am among the camp that think the purple need to bring in a veteran with a little left in the tank and let him tutor TJack. Right now there is no one in camp for him to learn from. A little competition never hurt anyone anyway. I just haven't seen enough good out of him at this point to trust him completely as good as some of the other components are on this team. I haven't seen enough yet to make me want to write off that high of a draft pick either. Also, who to bring in???????

Shut up Taddy!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm with you, it seems when he has time to set his feet he is accurate and strong armed. However, it is yet to be seen if he can consistently get the reads and put himself in the right situations to do so. Too many throws off the back foot and it has resulted in nothing but problems for the most part. I'd like to see them bring in a veteran to, but who is the question.

They need to continue to look at the pass rush and the receiving core along with the QB position.

Hopefully Dallas and MN can pick up W's this weekend.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Shut up Taddy!!!!! :wink: :lol:


I wish that was the first time I heard that today. :lol:

I've been saying (not on here) the Vikes need a mentor QB. I like how the Pack is bringing along A. Rodgers. Jackson has potential. Since the Eagles drafted the QB in the second round last year, I said there's a possibility McNabb could end up in purple. People counter that would inhibit Jackson's progression...I firmly disagree. He needs to learn some important fundamentals (as you 2 mention) and maturity. Live action in the NFL is not the way to do so. He's about 2 years away from being a quality starter. The failures of young starting QBs outnumber the successes. There are exceptions, but slow development is key in my mind...not throwing them to the wolves. Ask Alex Smith or David Carr how that has worked out for them!

Personally, I hope they stick with him because it will help the Pack! :lol: But, they do need to do something. He's not a "game manager" at this point either. You need a quality QB as well as some better receivers. No more sloppy seconds from the Pack though!


----------

